# tips in taking care of Asian Forest Scorpion?



## cloud711

Im a newbie in this hobby and i just bought my ist scorpion. can anybody give me some tips on how to take very good care of it?


----------



## TheNothing

Hetrometrius care is pretty much the same as Pandinus (emperor) care...

peat substrate (coconut or regular peat)
suitable hide
keep humidity up


----------



## ScorpDemon

mine seem to be more active with a temp around 85 or so.. and keep it humid.. not so humid it fogs the sides of the tank.. but humid

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ScorpDemon

and being a newb to scorps.. id get myself an emperor as well, become accustomed to handling it in case the heterometrus gets out, as they are quite a bit more aggressive than emps.. and you wanna learn with the training wheels before you try to ride the bigger bike so to speak


----------



## cloud711

are they very aggresive? and venomous? i read somewhere that theeir venom is not that potent to kill a human being. is this true?


----------



## Fergrim

Asian forest aren't very venemous at all, similar to a wasp sting.  But they will pinch and still much more quickly than an emperor.

I'd not recommend attempting to handle any scorp, though.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ScorpDemon

no handling is the best option.. but if you feel the need.. you wanna start with emperors.. very mild venom, few lasting affects if any.. depending on the person.. ive been tagged 2 times by an emperor, once one time, it got a little itchy was all.. the second time was last friday and he popped me 7 times.. penetrated 4 times, and surprisingly enough all of them were dry stings, so it was about like a scratch with a little mild itching for a couple of days.. but if youre gonna get into the hobby, you need at least one emperor, because a situation may arise where handling/touching might be the only option and emperors are the easiest to handle.. plus, theyre so big and impressive looking.. why would you not want one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cloud711

thanks for the info. I couldnt find anyone selling Emperor scorpions here in the Philippines. All i can find are asian forest scorpion so i bought it anyway. any tips on determining if it is a male or female?


----------



## woodson

Hygrometry - 80-90%
Temperature – 28-35
Need a place for it to hide in. But it often dies without any reasons.


----------



## G. Carnell

Cloud
any pics?
is it a local species?


----------



## ScorpDemon

if youre in the phillipines.. you should go rock flipping and log rolling.. you should be able to find tons of them


----------



## ScorpDemon

the male female thing is gonna be difficult.. that requires handling, or a small clear container.. you have to see their underside.. and being a newbie.. it would be hard to explain.. even harder for you to determine.. if you can get some good close up pictures of the underside close to the back set of legs.. myself or someone else can sex it for you


----------



## Fluid Filter

I dont know if it's the same with forest scorps, but i can tell my male and female emperors apart pretty easily. The claws on the female are a good deal smaller and shes got more junk in the trunk. The male's rear sort of tapers off while the female's body is shaped more like a sausage.
But Scorpdemon is right, pics would be best. If you don't have a camera you can go back to the pet store and compare your scorpion to the others or do a little research on pectines and tell us how many teeth yours has. Im sure someone in here will be able to tell you for sure what you have if you can count those.


----------



## cloud711

i'll try to post a picture next time. Anyway it's doing fine. i used coconut dust for substrate put a shallow dish with water. i dont have any problems regarding temperature and humidity. The Philippines is a tropical country so it's kind of warm here. thanks again everyone.


----------



## vukic

Are Asian forest scorpions a social species?? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan2

vukic said:


> Are Asian forest scorpions a social species??
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Yes they are as long as they are fed well and have plenty of room.


----------



## Formerphobe

Fluid Filter said:


> I dont know if it's the same with forest scorps, but i can tell my male and female emperors apart pretty easily. The claws on the female are a good deal smaller and shes got more junk in the trunk. The male's rear sort of tapers off while the female's body is shaped more like a sausage.
> But Scorpdemon is right, pics would be best. If you don't have a camera you can go back to the pet store and compare your scorpion to the others or do a little research on pectines and tell us how many teeth yours has. Im sure someone in here will be able to tell you for sure what you have if you can count those.


http://www.pandinusimperator.nl/en/story_EN.htm
http://www.scorpion-forum.com/t8256-asf-heterometrus-longimanus

P. imperator - 
The claws on my females are equal in size or larger than the claws on the males.  
Males do tend to have a more elongated and streamlined body shape, but this is not conclusive comparative gender ID either, especially if comparing over fed males and/or under fed females, or juveniles.  
Pectine count is not definitive either.  Rather, compare length of pectines and shape of genital operculum.

One way to get a halfway decent picture of the scorpions ventrum is to place it in a plastic bag to restrain it upside down for the photo-shoot.


----------



## Brachypelmo

A friend of mine kept H. longimanus communally started with 2 now has like 27 living together in this huge tub. I however would not recommend unless you are going to dedicate the time and money to keep them well fed and with plenty of floor space. My friend Jose aka "Scorpion King" keeps a lot of species communally that people tell him don't live communally.


----------

